# eric (or anyone) -- chicken breast help?



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

After further review of my dissatisfaction with my home-cooked boneless, skinless chicken breasts, I believe my dissatisfaction has more to do with how I'm getting them done on the stove than the way I season them.I've tried sauteing (too much fat for me). Would a grill pan or a Goerge Foreman-like thing get my breasts done more consistently so they aren't stringy and/or dried-out? I do start with good-quality meat from Whole Foods that I thaw first (either in fridge or microwave). I used to have a Rival-brand indoor electric grill which wasn't designed like the the current wave of products, but did ok sometimes...it smoked a little more than I cared for, though.One of my favorite types of chicken breast to order out is cajun blackened. I know...red pepper, ouch, but sometimes when I really get a good one that I enjoy, it doesn't seem to bother the gut at all! Weird, huh?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Steve, did you look over the chicken recipes I posted.You can blanch it, but that makes it hard to season. But there are some good recipes that way also.Also when you fry it use a very little bit of olive oil and make sure your pan is really hot, when thee oil just starts smoking and then turn it down to medium after searing both sides for about 4 minutes. This is one problem a lot of people make when sauting meat. They don't have the pan hot enough and they have a tendency to turn it to fast. This sears the outside skin and keeps the moisture and flavor in.This is important when making cajun chicken. The pan needs to be smoking hot.Grilled is good and gives it good flavor and the fat has a tendency to melt off then. Again make sure its really hot before placing the chicken on it and don't turn it to fast.You can also bake it which is very healthy.Hope this helps and if you have another question let me know.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Thanks Eric, I do have a follow-up: If you turn the chicken after 4 minutes and wait another 4 and cut it open to find it isn't done (pink in the thickest part), is that an indication that the heat needed to be higher?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Steve...I'm no chef but have been practicing antigen-free cooking of chicken for many years for myself








. I can consume very few spices due to intolerance, nor certain of the veggies I like cooking chicken with (onion, green or red pepper, mushroom, etc) as these are foods which provoke symptoms for me.Oh by the way on the "4 by 4" question, based on the heat I use to quick fry my chicken breasts or breat-pieces, my answer would be yes, use a higher heat. I always do mine 4 minutes, flip for 4 more minutes, on medium-high, which means little as each electric stove, and even burners on each stove, vary by the heat level at different settings.GAs I guess might be easeir as those folks can visualize the flame level...no gas here though.The way I cook mine most of the time is get a heavy pan (either cast iron, Circulon, or a treated heavy alumuminum non-stick like Calphalon) heated to medium high (hot enough that if I toss a few drops of water on the pan they bounce around a second or two before disappearing...sort of the same heat one uses for pancakes)...then I use sunflower oil myself as it is 100% non-antigenic for me and for most people...and throw some salt in the oil. Then toss the little fellers in their for their 4x4 trial by heat then eat.This setup I found also works pretty god if you want to saute some "safe" veggies (for that person) with the chicken too...just have to get the timing right (Eric probably has the times memeorized that each kind of veggie needs top fry before it is just right)...so sometimes I have to toss the vegeatable in first, then the chicken later, and sometimes the veggie at the same time since it also will cok 4x4.But we each have to learn our own stove and cookware to know exactly the timing.MNL


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Steve, its more that you need a little more time. You start at very hot and flip so you sear both sides and then turn the heat down a touch, so your not then burning them. But have the heat medium or medium high then just give it a bit more time. If your turn it down to low at this stage they have a tendency to get tough and dryer then.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Have you tried poaching the chicken? Requires no extra fat, turning etc. Simmer gently for about 25 minutes in a saucepan, with just enough water to almost cover.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I'm happier now. The pan thing just wasn't working no matter how I tried to master it. Soooo...I bought an indoor grill. I did a fair amount of research, and despite favorable reviews from friends of the George Foreman deals, I went with a Hamilton Beach Portfolio model from Target. I thawed-out some boneless chicken breasts on Saturday and took it for a test drive. The unit cooked the chicken to perfection in EXACTLY the time specified in the manual (30 minutes). In fact, it was so good that I went back for seconds. I can't wait to throw some shrimps on this barbie!Thanks to everyone for the help!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)




----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I bake mine in foil with a little olive oil and my spices. Or at least I used to...chicken is on my no-no list now. It came out really tender that way.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Ok I admit it Steve I take a George Foreman with me on the road....works in any hotel setting!







MNL


----------

